# New WMU for moose this year.



## shedder (Jan 13, 2010)

Well its about 2 weeks away for the Ont moose draw deadline and I am looking at changing to a new WMU. I'm leaving area 13 and looking at areas 15b,21a,or 19.I have heard a few horror stories coming out of 18a. Guys were having camps raided while out hunting. Any comments good or bad would help.


----------



## schnarrfuss (Mar 31, 2011)

I ushually hunt 15B but have been to 18A a few times. More hunters there but never had any problems.


----------



## roughneck1 (Feb 8, 2012)

I'm tryin 21a this year for the first time. We'll see how it goes. Where did u end up applying?

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk


----------



## shedder (Jan 13, 2010)

I ended up applying for wmu 19. Hope things go well. Doing a lot of homework on google earth so i'm not going in blind.


----------



## roughneck1 (Feb 8, 2012)

shedder said:


> I ended up applying for wmu 19. Hope things go well. Doing a lot of homework on google earth so i'm not going in blind.


My group's the same way. Going in blind. Google earth is invaluable. Nice to have on a smartphone once you're up there too.



Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk


----------

